# Finding a manufacturer.



## screenthelies (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey everyone

I am searching for an overseas manufactures for blank tshirts. Any recommendations?


----------



## subzero3102 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, I am also in need of blank sky-blue shirts around 200,000 pieces. 
can you guys help me where to order?

Or please send me your quotations/offers asap to [email protected]


----------



## moksha (Oct 28, 2007)

We do lots of custom garment manufacturing. Would be happy to discuss things further if you would like to reach out with an email. Trying to not break the forum rules on self-promotion or advertising. 



[email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

screenthelies said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am searching for an overseas manufactures for blank tshirts. Any recommendations?


How many t-shirts are you looking for?


----------



## PIMAKING (Aug 13, 2010)

You have many, many options. You have to define first your target price and the quality that you want.


----------

